# 1984 Nissan Sentra 50yr Anniversary Diesel



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi. I'm wondering if anyone out there can give me any information regarding the possible value of a 1984 Nissan Sentra 4 cylinder diesel? This is a 50 Year anniversary model. It belongs to my brother-in-law and I told him that I would try to research the value if any. If there is even a website that someone can give me info about going to, I'll do that. I have done some research on my own, but so far can't seem to locate anything on a 50 Year Anniversary model. Thanks, QAAM


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmm, I've never heard of it, try checking out the B11/B12 section


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks, I will do that. QAAM


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

*1984 50th Anniversary Sentra*

El Presidente-You had said to try section B11/B12 and I thought I knew where that was. Guess I don't, as I'm lost. I went back thru the area that list the different areas to submit your questions, as that is where I thought you were referring to. Can you direct me now?
Thanks, QAAM


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

qaam,

Click on the Forum labled "Sentra, NX, G20, 200SX " Once in there Scroll to the "B11 - B12 Chassis" and Click on that. And there your there.


----------

